# Pressemeldung: 7. Benefiz- Hegefischen des Anglerverein Berlin-Schöneberg e.V.



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2010)

Pressemeldung

*7. Benefiz- Hegefischen des Anglerverein Berlin-Schöneberg e.V.​*

Der AV Schöneberg lädt zum Hegefischen für den guten Zweck ein. Der Erlös dieses Hegefischens wird, wie auch schon in den Jahren zuvor, dem „ARCHE“ Kinder und Jugendzentrum gespendet. 



Veranstalter:  	
AV Schöneberg Team Sensas Berlin

Treffen: 		
10.04.2010 vor dem Vereinsheim des ASV der BVG Straße am Stichkanal – links runter  bis zum Ende - um 7:00 Uhr

Verlosung: 7:00 Uhr

Angelzeit: 9:00 bis 13:00 Uhr

Angelstrecke: Teltowkanal von Alt-Schönow bis BVG

Fischarten: Blei, Plötze, Güster, Barsch, Kaulbarsch

Futter: alle handelsüblichen Friedfischköder ca. 4 kg trocken,  Lebendfutter max.1 kg außer gefärbte Maden und  Mückenlarven.

Die Angelart wird nicht vorgeschrieben. 


Der Fang ist sofort zu töten und außerhalb des Wassers aufzubewahren. Fische anderer als o. g. Arten sind schonend vom Haken zu lösen und sofort in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. 


Die Starter können sich nur als 5’er-Team anmelden und sollten
bis zum 31.03.2010 die Teilnahmegebühr in Höhe von 75,00 € an:
Stefan Enge
Konto-Nr.: 132 019 0711
BLZ 100 500 00 – Berliner Sparkasse

mit Namen der Teams und Verwendungszweck (Benefiz 2010) überweisen.

Anmeldung  unter: 
avsberlin@aol.com 
oder per FAX: 030 – 75 46 03 24

Für Rückfragen: Stefan Enge 
Tel.: 030 - 7 53 64 16 / 0179 – 2 13 40 42

Nach dem wiegen des Fanges zur Bestandskontrolle werden Ehrengaben verteilt. 

Köder können mit dem beigefügten Bestellformular direkt bei www.stipp-profi.de bestellt werden und werden direkt ans Wasser geliefert.

Wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung und einen guten Fang.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Anglerverein Berlin Schöneberg

www.anglerverein-berlin-schoeneberg.de


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 7. Benefiz- Hegefischen des Anglerverein Berlin-Schöneberg e.V.*

Zwei Berliner Teams und zwei Potsdam/Berlin Teams sind schon gegründet.


----------

